# getting springs out of the culture



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

how do you get springtails out of the culture?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

tip the container to its side and blow on them


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I use a turkey baster. Tip the culture so there`s some water in the corner and suck em in and shoot em out.
Just make sure you always leave some springs in the culture.

John


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

The night before taking them out, put a new piece of mushroom in the culture. The next day you can shake it out in the viv or just toss the whole piece in there.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I find a good way is to flood the culture with water a little bit, then tilt the container over and pour some of the water out and springs will fall out with the water.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

What kind of substrate are you using?Charcoal,Flooding is a good way.I use cocofiber and scoop some out then put into the viv.
Lou


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I as well use a substrate similar to coco fiber, but it has like wood chunks in it. I think its like coconut husk or something. The flooding method works okay, but for sure easier with charcoal, I also sometime just scoop some out and put it into the viv, with a couple slices of mushroom.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

The turkey baster method works flawlessly, but I also try to use larger chunks of wood charcoal. I just pick up a chunk of charcoal and shake off the spingtails.


----------



## rlove250 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just tilt the culture and mist it from the top to the bottom, then pour it into the viv. Seems to work well and they don't seem to mind a bit of a humid environment. I usually have enough in the culture to do this once a month and it's been about 4 months I've done this and I am seeing spring tails in the hydro-substrate.


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Funny.... Does anyone know what a turkey baster was originally designed for?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

adding a chunk of treefern (which NEEDS to be sterilized to kill mites and their eggs) and filling it with some yeast or placing a mushroom between 2 pcs. will allow you to simply lift it out (once the springs have filled it) and tap the springs into the tank.

james


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Regarding charcoal. I spray with water, tip to the corner and use a spoon and spoon them out. I don't need the excess water in my vivs.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I dont do any of the above

I use a spagetti strainer.

If you keep your springtails on fir bark this works extremely well


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Just put a leaf in the culture with a mushroom on it, after a few days its coverd with them, then just place it in the tank.


----------



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

i have my springtail culture in a plastic shoe container. i put some leaf litter in the corner. in a few days i just add that leaf litter to the tank. its usually covered in them within a day or so.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Pappa-Saun said:


> Funny.... Does anyone know what a turkey baster was originally designed for?


It wasn`t for sucking out springtails?

John


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

James' treefern method ROCKS!


----------



## azureus for life (Jun 19, 2010)

I use a different method. Fill your culture with at least 1" of water. Tilt culture to one corner and pour springs through a small fish net. (I went to a fish supply store and found a fish net with a weave pattern woven tight enough that the springs wouldn’t fall through). The excess water can then be poured back into the culture, thus eliminating unnecessary flooding of your false bottom. If your working with smaller tanks like 10 or 15 gallons this can be especially helpful.


----------

